

I'm the only developer in a start up team and want to leave - llh

Hi guys,<p>I'm the only developer in the web team of a startup and I'm no longer interested in the product we're building. The thing is since I'm the only developer, nobody knows the stuff I'm working on and it'd be horrible for the business if I leave. What should I do?
======
Toph
1\. Clean up the code as much as you can and document everything if you
haven't already.

2\. Explain your feelings and situation to the team, help them understand.
Tell them you did the above and help them try to hire someone new.

3\. Irregardless, leave if you are unhappy. No point in suffering longer if
you're not happy. While doing the above 2, look for a replacement job.

------
Graham24
Leave. You are not indispensible even if it feels like you are.

------
klochner
Tell the team, help them find your replacement.

